# gathering for a home made E Caller.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Driving down the interstate and Kare says there is one of those big coffee mugs you been looking for. At the next exit I did a U turn and went back to where she saw it.
Wow it is a big one and best of all it is free.










The lid is 4 inches across inside the lip.










Thank you who ever lost it.

 Al


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice find! I'm jealous


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

someone probably did something foul in that thing, why else would it be left on the side of the road? :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I drove semi for a while. Ya stop for fuel but you run in do the cleansing thing first. Grab a cup/mug of coffee or fill a thermos with coffee then stand and drink coffee while the tank is filling. Set the mug down on the fuel tank when you go to fill the satille pump side. Then that fellow you always see going the other way pulls in so you talk about your back door with him. Forgot the coffee which fell off as you bounced over some ruff pot holes at 65 MPH. There was about a 1/4 of the coffee in the mug yet.

I bought some paint for it today. Friday I take the shopping list to Radio Shack. Fellow there showed me a 25 watt speaker a couple of weeks ago.

 Al


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

Either post or PM me pics of the final product. I'm interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Taking the shopping list to Radio Shack today. I'l keep every one posted on how it comes out. 
In the mean time check out the ones in the Home made E Caller sticky thread above. Some nice ones there.

Ment to mention that in these hard ecomnic times we find our selves wanting not cause we waste not. The coffee left wasn't bad but a bit on the sweet side to suit me 8) .

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Radio Shack parts price update.

I went to Radio Shack last Friday to buy part for my home made E caller.
Here is a price up date.

Radio Shack items parts list

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $12.99ea 
*New price Michigan, $14.99*

Radio Shack #275-1565, SPST Soft Feel Push on Push Off Switch = $2.59ea 
*New price Michigan, $2.79*

Radio Shack #276-084, LED Indicator Light for Amp (fits 3/16" hole) = $1.99ea 
*unchanged*

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug on each end = $4.99ea 
*New price Michigan $7.49*
Radio Shack #270-325, 9V Snap Type Battery Connectors (Pkg. of 5) = $1.99ea 
*I got the new tuffer type part number 270 324 $2.69 *

Radio Shack #270-1805, Project Enclosure ((6"x3'X2") = $3.79ea 
*Did not get one as I am useing a coffee mug.*

You can always shop unline for these parts. Fellow ar RS assured me that they could have parts to your house in 3 working days.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I think you can delete the 9 volt battiery clips from the shopping list.
I opened my RS amp yesterday and was surprized to see a 9 volt battery hook up inside the case.



















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ruffed up the surface with sand paper 320 grit. Then sprayed the first coat of Krylon fusion for plastic textured shimer. Let it dry and did a second coat.










I like how it came out.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Finally got all the parts and the time to assemble the thing. Had a problem with the switch turns out they had the wrong swtch in the right part number package. Also had the LED smoke on me for some reason. Might need to put a resister in front of it.

Finally got I tunes down loaded and got some calls on the I pod too.
Took it on a trial run tonight in the back wood lot. Haven't been hearing them howling back there in a week and a half. It had finally gotten dark enough I couldn't see the cross hairs any longer so picked up and headed for the house. Just as I steped out on the trail the youtes let loose with a group howling cursendo* Across the road I guess about a 1/4 mile down.*
Made the hair on the back of my neck stand up, always does.

Call works great, *many thanks to Sdhandgunner *for the plans and all who contrubited.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Finished finaly.





































 Al


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good, I was gathering up all the stuff to build mine too but I stopped by Cabelas in GF and they had a bunch of the Big Horn speaker/amps. on clearance for $19 so I couldn't pass it up, it works great too and seems to be impervious to cold and water so far.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Second outting with the call I had a Red Tail hawk circleing over head. Though it might have been a fluke but after I went down a fence row about 500 yards and crossed a creek and 10 yards of under brush and 250 yards across a bean field that hawk was there with in 5 minutes of the squeeling rabbit sound. I discoversd a couple thing I wanted to change. With the IPOD shuffle you can not control volume except the R/S amp. It 's a pain to open it up and adjust the volume to a level at 6 feet it doesn't hurt my ears. I went to Radio shack and bought a 20 foot extention cord for it. I took the call with me as the worker wanted to see it when I was finished. I told him about the Shuffle not having a volume control with out the ear peices. He said he had a fix.
R/S part # 422559 $ 9.00 volume controll head phone extention cord. It is about 6 inches long with the reostat to work the volume.

 Al


----------



## eyesman_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Way to go Al. Looks like you have everything under control. Had the same experience with the hawk as you. It homed in on a couple of my sets. Think I ticked him off when I didn't feed him. LOL

Anyway... the wireless works great at the distance (@50-75yds) I've set it out. Have a crackling problem with the jack into my MP3. Hopefully some contact cleaner will take care of that.

Working too many hours since deer season ended. Haven't spent the time testing the call as I'd like. No takers so far except the hawk and a weasel. Found a fox den the other day. Downloaded a rodent distress to try my next time out.

Best of luck to ya.

B


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help with the MP3 I Pod. I got I tunes on the computer now and that sync works.

Used the locater sound last night. Have youtes in the area but across and down the road about a 1/2 mile. Five acre lots in the area filled with city people so can't get permission to hunt there. I bet the neighbours are fighting with each other over rover bing killedfor sdumping on the neighbours lawn, when it was a coyote that got it.

 Al


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

boy, if only a coyote would munch my neighbor's 3 "kick me dogs"! and the 2 on the other side too. i think i would give that coyote a full pardon and a steak dinner!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Call works great, *many thanks to Sdhandgunner *for the plans and all who contrubited.
> 
> Al


You're very welcome. I am glad it is working as you expected. BTW you call looks great. Like I have said many times, only your imagination limits how you put one of these together.

Larry


----------

